# Paroles sur iTunes ?



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je voudrais comment faut-il faire pour avoir les paroles d'une musique sur iTunes svp ?

Merci beaucoup.
Valentin.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Il faut les copier-coller depuis un fichier texte, le plus souvent trouver sur le web.


----------



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

D'accord, mais je le met où fichier texte ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Dans les informations du fichier. Pour cela, tu sélectionnes ta chanson dans iTunes, tu fais apparaître les infos du fichier (en faisant cmd + I sur Mac) et dans l'onglet parole, tu colles ces dernières.


----------



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

Ah, donc je dois y faire sur mon PC et j'y synchronise avec l'iPad après ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Oui, exactement, ça ne peut se faire que sur un ordi.


----------



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

Ok, merci beaucoup !


----------



## igloo (19 Juillet 2010)

on peut aller plus loin et Tout est dans l'intitulé de ce message.

j'ai déjà fait la demande à Apple. C'est pourtant facile à faire.

Dans les préférences, choisir la possibilité (comme un clip  video) d'afficher automatiquement la paroles quand on sélectionne un morceau qui en contient.

Et aussi: Possibilité de marquer (avec une couleur par exemple --- dans les listes itunes) les morceaux qui contiennent  les paroles.

Au lieu de cela, je suis obligé de mettre le mot "Paroles" dans le commentaire et de faire un dossier intelligent (ou un tri par commentaire) pour repérer les morceaux. 
Et quand je veux afficher les paroles sur le mac, c'est l'expédition:  clic-droit sur le morceaux, descendre le curseur, sélectionner "obtenir les informations",  attendre l'affichage et choisir enfin l'onglet "paroles".


----------



## monvilain (19 Juillet 2010)

igloo a dit:


> Dans les préférences, choisir la possibilité (comme un clip  video) d'afficher automatiquement la paroles quand on sélectionne un morceau qui en contient.



Dans iTunes 9, tu peux préciser la manipulation?:mouais:


----------



## zabalabo (20 Juillet 2010)

Petite astuce:

Installer sur mac le widget TunesTEXT.

Lors de l'écoute d'un morceau sur iTunes, TunesTEXT recherche dans sa base de donnée les paroles et les lie directement au morceau joué. 

Plus besoin de recherche internet, copier, coller, etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h13 ----------

J'oubliais,

Une fois TunesTEXT installé, coché la case "Embed Lyrics in iTunes" ( --> celle-ci se situe dans 'Preferences' du widget en question).


----------



## arbaot (23 Juillet 2010)

il ya aussi get lyrical


----------



## monvilain (24 Août 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> il ya aussi get lyrical



Get Lyrical remplit les paroles automatiquement mais des morceaux en cours seulement.

*Si quelqu'un a une appli qui pourrait faire la bibliothèque entière, je prends.*

L'avantage: c'est de tout avoir hors-connection sans devoir passer les morceaux un par un pour Get Lyrical.


----------



## arbaot (30 Août 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> *Si quelqu'un a une appli qui pourrait faire la bibliothèque entière, je prends.*



Mais si avec get lyrical 
tu lance get lyrical
dans itunes tu sélectionne autant de titre que tu veux
puis clique le bouton "Taguer la sélection" 
et tu attend ...


idem avec Tune&#8226;Instructor 
(avec tuto video en allemand)
selection dans itunes puis clic "Search" dans l'onglet Lyrics 
(avec la possibilité d'ajouter des sites de
(environ 10' pour 150 morceaux)


----------

